# I wish some women who use online dating stop doing this, I'm about to SNAP



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Guy sends a woman a message and then he gets a reply back. Once I see a response I am assuming she likes my pic and wants to get to know to me. But it's a message saying........"Thanks"

Which means Thanks but no thanks

Why not just ignore my message and block me? Why do so many women do this silly sh*T


I swear I feel like I am about to explode sometimes because it's so damm annoying.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Because for as many men as you that wish to just be ignored, there are men who get pissed off if they are ignored and don't get at least that minimal response.

How is a woman to know what the man on the other end finds worse? Ignoring or a curt response? 

My suggestion: Put something in your profile like this: "If I send you a message and you are not interested, please just don't respond. Thanks  "


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Because for as many men as you that wish to just be ignored, there are men who get pissed off if they are ignored and don't get at least that minimal response.
> 
> How is a woman to know what the man on the other end finds worse? Ignoring or a curt response?
> 
> My suggestion: Put something in your profile like this: "If I send you a message and you are not interested, please just don't respond. Thanks  "


If the guy sends another message expressing anger you just block him. How is hard that?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> If the guy sends another message expressing anger you just block him. How is hard that?


How hard is it to just not send an angry message?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> How hard is it to just not send an angry message?


 See you about to make me SNAP on here for not answering my question lol

Again, all dating sites have blocking features


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Why


> not just ignore my message and block me? Why do so many women do this silly sh*T


I can't believe they do it either. You're obviously marriage material.>

Seriously though...you don't seem to like women that much. Have you thought about maybe just giving up dating and getting a cat or three?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Why
> 
> I can't believe they do it either. You're obviously marriage material.>
> 
> Seriously though...you don't seem to like women that much. Have you thought about maybe just giving up dating and getting a cat or three?



Well if I can find a permanent fetish girl I won't need to date:grin2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> See you about to make me SNAP on here for not answering my question lol
> 
> Again, all dating sites have blocking features


And, they all have the capability to create your own introduction, which can state that you'd rather not have women respond at all to your message if they are not interested. If it pisses you off so much that they respond, why not ask them from the get-go not to? Why wait until they respond, you send a nasty message (proving you're not someone they want to be with) and then expect them to take another step to block you? Does that make you feel high and mighty somehow? I don't get it.

Just clearly state in your profile that your preference is to be ignored if they are not interested and there will be no issue. Right?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Well if I can find a permanent fetish girl I won't need to date:grin2:


There are plenty of women for hire out there that do any fetish you want, even with no sex. I don't think you only want a fetish girl or you would not be here.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> There are plenty of women for hire out there that do any fetish you want, even with no sex. I don't think you only want a fetish girl or you would not be here.


I realize being someone's boyfriend or husband is a HUGE responsibilty


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Anger management, priest, drugs, alcohol, yoga, masturbation will all help. I think you might need all of them now same time.

I remember you are the guy that never follows advice or good ideas. You just keep going round and round and round being ps$$ed at your dates and potential dates not doing what you think they should do. 

There are lots of books in the book store with titles such as "Why your life sucks"

ritually all of them say you must eliminate the "should" and "should nots" from your thought process. 

Good luck with all of it.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

thread the needle said:


> Anger management, priest, drugs, alcohol, yoga, masturbation will all help. I think you might need all of them now same time.
> 
> I remember you are the guy that never follows advice or good ideas. You just keep going round and round and round being ps$$ed at your dates and potential dates not doing what you think they should do.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add fetish activity


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> You forgot to add fetish activity


Angry yoga masturbation with a priest is a fetish. 

Don't you know anything?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

thread the needle said:


> Angry yoga masturbation with a priest is a fetish.
> 
> Don't you know anything?



Ok, fetish assistance from a hot woman


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Ok, fetish assistance from a hot woman


You aren't ready.

First address your obvious contempt for perfectly normal and acceptable behavior of females


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

You SERIOUSLY need to stop dating asap. You are an angry, irritating guy with crazy expectations. I cannot believe how many online dating rants you have posted. Maybe you should take a look in the mirror and reread all your posts to see WHY women are not flocking to you. If they didn't say "thanks" you'd probably be ranting about how rude women are . I think you are likely very unaware of yourself and this comes across in ALL of your profiles, your pictures and on any first date you manage to land. I said this before.. do the women of the world a favor and quit dating until you do some serious work on yourself.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

ToothFairy said:


> You SERIOUSLY need to stop dating asap. You are an angry, irritating guy with crazy expectations. I cannot believe how many online dating rants you have posted. Maybe you should take a look in the mirror and reread all your posts to see WHY women are not flocking to you. If they didn't say "thanks" you'd probably be ranting about how rude women are . I think you are likely very unaware of yourself and this comes across in ALL of your profiles, your pictures and on any first date you manage to land. I said this before.. do the women of the world a favor and quit dating until you do some serious work on yourself.


do me a favor and stop posting


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG your post are more fun than reality TV!

You didn't tell us what your message to the woman said. If it's something like, "wow, you're beautiful" or "nice profile" then a "thanks" is all you can expect. I can't believe you sent any kind of detailed message and would just get a thanks response, doesn't make sense.

Tell us what the message said, we gotta know.

Frankly a "thanks" response to me means she's interested, the next message on your part is "your welcome". A few more intimate messages like that back and forth and you're practically married!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, simply responding "Thanks" is certainly better than just turning off her phone and leaving it in the closet.

Have you tried anger management classes?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Guy sends a woman a message and then he gets a reply back. Once I see a response I am assuming she likes my pic and wants to get to know to me. But it's a message saying........"Thanks"
> 
> Which means Thanks but no thanks
> 
> ...


So here is a thought generally about your posts. You want to date in order to find a compatible partner. This is a reasonable goal. You have requirements for what you want in a partner. That is reasonable as well.

Here is where you fall down. You see potential partners as failing as to the "right" way to be. You will be much more successful if you view those who do not meet your requirements as simply incompatible. Your requirement is that they ignore you rather than respond in a manner that you don't like. Rather than get mad at THEM as if women are all daft because "women" respond that way, simply check her off your list and move along. Rather than get mad at THEM if they show up with a cane, simply check her off her list.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> I realize being someone's boyfriend or husband is a HUGE responsibility



Well, if you feel ready to go that route, and massive props to you for admitting it here BTW, it would double your chances. As long as you're comfortable being the little spoon...


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

It's online dating and I think you should get over thinking anyone owes you anything. Including a response once you contact them. I'm the type that will look at a pic and if I don't like it. I won't respond or I might just say thank you. Depends on my mood. Been cussed out for not responding soon enough, or not at all. Women usually dint have the time or patience to say hello to every person that contacts them. It's not that serious. But I'll tell you one thing, you sound like the kind of guy that every woman online dating hopes to avoid. Expecting anything at all is your first problem. I imagine you're attitude is not very pleasant either.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cooper said:


> SMG your post are more fun than reality TV!
> 
> You didn't tell us what your message to the woman said. If it's something like, "wow, you're beautiful" or "nice profile" then a "thanks" is all you can expect. I can't believe you sent any kind of detailed message and would just get a thanks response, doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Different people have different views on proper internet etiquette. For many in the working world-you respond to communications. So these women who are making you snap are behaving appropriately. You are expecting them to read you mind as to how you believe they should respond. You have to communicate your expectations better. Hence, put a message on your profile about this.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Guy sends a woman a message and then he gets a reply back. Once I see a response I am assuming she likes my pic and wants to get to know to me. But it's a message saying........"Thanks"
> 
> Which means Thanks but no thanks
> 
> ...



Women are very rarely direct like men are, because they don't want to hurt people. 
So they use such workarounds. They will rarely tell a man they are not interested, they will avoid and stonewall and be unresponsive. The man better get the hint and go away.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

You seem to have a lot of these ridiculous problems. What was the last one I saw... Oh yeah, you were mad that a woman would dare to ask that you escort her to a train several blocks away, at night. Since she didn't plan on screwing your brains out. I feel for ya man. The injustice....

I hope no woman is stupid enough to get into a relationship with you. You obviously have nothing but contempt for women. Not having the honor of meeting you, I wouldn't go so far as to say you're a worthless scum bag. But yeah.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

BioFury said:


> You seem to have a lot of these ridiculous problems. What was the last one I saw... Oh yeah, you were mad that a woman would dare to ask that you escort her to a train several blocks away, at night.


You missed the one bi+ching about walking with a woman with a cane on the beach.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> You missed the one bi+ching about walking with a woman with a cane on the beach.


Not even a beach. Sidewalk by the river.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's right. Mea culpa.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> You missed the one bi+ching about walking with a woman with a cane on the beach.


I missed that one too...


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> Guy sends a woman a message and then he gets a reply back. Once I see a response I am assuming she likes my pic and wants to get to know to me. But it's a message saying........"Thanks"
> 
> Which means Thanks but no thanks
> 
> ...


Because she's polite and probably thinks it's rude to just ignore you. It's not silly. It's called good manners.

I was the same way with OLD. I would always try to answer each and every email. Sometimes it got to be voluminous and overwhelming, but I certainly tried my best. Because my mother and father taught me manners.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder if the moderators should try to alert the OLD sites this guy is on that he is admitting he is about to SNAP....we don't need another Elliot Rogers on our hands.


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

am I the only one after reading all these posts, that want to see his online profile???


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I wonder if the moderators should try to alert the OLD sites this guy is on that he is admitting he is about to SNAP....we don't need another Elliot Rogers on our hands.


I don't care for SMGs opinions either but comparing him to an unstable mass murderer is just a nasty backhanded insult unless you additional information to back it up. It's one thing if you had a legitimate concern and privately reported it. To do it publicly like this reduces it into an insult.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

ToothFairy said:


> I cannot believe how many online dating rants you have posted.


I can't believe he gets this many online dates. 

If he just showed up to them with duct tape around his mouth, he'd probably be married by now.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

meson said:


> I don't care for SMGs opinions either but comparing him to an unstable mass murderer is just a nasty backhanded insult unless you additional information to back it up. It's one thing if you had a legitimate concern and privately reported it. To do it publicly like this reduces it into an insult.


Lol! Chill out, sweetie. It was a joke.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

FW, its wasn't very funny


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> FW, its wasn't very funny


But it was to me.

Yoink!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Well, simply responding "Thanks" is certainly better than just turning off her phone and leaving it in the closet.
> 
> Have you tried anger management classes?



That was nice, LOL


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> So here is a thought generally about your posts. You want to date in order to find a compatible partner. This is a reasonable goal. You have requirements for what you want in a partner. That is reasonable as well.
> 
> Here is where you fall down. You see potential partners as failing as to the "right" way to be. You will be much more successful if you view those who do not meet your requirements as simply incompatible. Your requirement is that they ignore you rather than respond in a manner that you don't like. Rather than get mad at THEM as if women are all daft because "women" respond that way, simply check her off your list and move along. Rather than get mad at THEM if they show up with a cane, simply check her off her list.


If someone shows up with a cane maybe they need to focus on their health and worry about dating later if it's a temporary situation


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

lilbitoluv said:


> It's online dating and I think you should get over thinking anyone owes you anything. Including a response once you contact them. I'm the type that will look at a pic and if I don't like it. I won't respond or I might just say thank you. Depends on my mood. Been cussed out for not responding soon enough, or not at all. Women usually dint have the time or patience to say hello to every person that contacts them. It's not that serious. But I'll tell you one thing, you sound like the kind of guy that every woman online dating hopes to avoid. Expecting anything at all is your first problem. I imagine you're attitude is not very pleasant either.



Well those men were clearly retarded because it was no way you were going to be interested after they cursed you out.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Not even a beach. Sidewalk by the river.


Why do that now when I can wait until I am 58? LOL


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Because she's polite and probably thinks it's rude to just ignore you. It's not silly. It's called good manners.
> 
> I was the same way with OLD. I would always try to answer each and every email. Sometimes it got to be voluminous and overwhelming, but I certainly tried my best. Because my mother and father taught me manners.


The block feature is your friend


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

pleasecoffee said:


> am I the only one after reading all these posts, that want to see his online profile???


You thinking a coffee date with me or something, I promise I will be nice


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> Are you trying hard to be a creep or does it require no effort at all.


I'm being sweet


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Personal said:


> Are you trying hard to be a creep or does it require no effort at all.


Just a suggestion ... but if you guys quit feeding this, it will go away.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> Okay, point taken so I'm out.


good Log Out


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah they have issues. But i did respond once and I asked why he would be so rude. Of course since he got my attention( though for wrong reason) he still attempted to apologize for his frustration. But that has nothing to do with me obviously. But these are the things that men do on those sites. Eventually everyone on there becomes bitter for lack of success. Which is why I vow to never do it again.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

So put at the end of your message, "Please don't respond and block me as soon as you see this". Problem solved.

Better yet, cancel your accounts on dating sites, then everybody will feel like a problem has been solved.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Why do that now when I can wait until I am 58? LOL


What is your deal with age 58?

I'm 56, go to the gym, walk 4 miles a day, do yoga, and have sex several times a week.

My hair is long and red, I wear trendy clothing, have a responsible job, and 2 children still in middle school.

On the other hand, when I was in high school, a girl had knee issues so bad she had to use a cane. She was 17. She was also part of the homecoming court, with the cane. It's a shame when high school students can look past superficial things but a 30 something man cannot. 

You are going to miss out on someone really special by focusing on the external and wanting immediate gratification solely on your terms. 

Slow down and get to know the person behind the profile before you write them off. And show a better side of yourself. 

I hope there is one....


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Why not put your rules right on your profile.

My Rules:

1. If you are under 58, you are not entitled to date with a cane.
2. If I pay for your date, and I walk you to the train, I expect you to be interested in me.
3. If you are not free to do anything else, I expect you to come to my house to eat take out, watch tv and cuddle. You are not worth the effort to me to pursue anything else, but I will accept this.
4. Cardio.
5. The double tap.

That way you will never get contacted by people who don't meet your rules. You won't get contacted by anyone else either. But since you sabotage all your contacts one way or the other, that saves everyone time.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Personal said:


> Why would you assume anything, you either know something or you do not know something.
> 
> Evidently you have a tendency to assume lots of things incorrectly so you keep finding out that your judgement is flawed. Normally such an experience would provide you with a reason to reassess your erroneous presumptions and adjust them accordingly in order to discern what happens more accurately.
> 
> ...


this has way too many big words for him to understand properly. 

can you break it down to dr. seuss language language for him? like:

I know, I know, I am not innane,
I will not date you if you own a cane


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

I will also not date you if it's going to rain.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

If I walk you to the train,
My ballsack has earned a drain


aside: I'm starting to become very disappointed I did not study iambic pentameter more in college...


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Walking home from the train
My ballsack now is in pain
Now I'm left racking my brain


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

SMG, SMG I am
I do not dig chicks with hands like man


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

breeze said:


> So put at the end of your message, "Please don't respond and block me as soon as you see this". Problem solved.
> 
> Better yet, cancel your accounts on dating sites, then everybody will feel like a problem has been solved.


I would feel better if you cancelled your internet service


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Spitfire said:


> I will also not date you if it's going to rain.


Only a FOOL goes out on a date during a rain storm


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> On the other hand, when I was in high school, a girl had knee issues so bad she had to use a cane.


Knee issues or not, I can understand someone dating this OP bringing a cane along.

I'd use it to: 
1. Define the personal space required between him and me and,

2. Open a can of whupazz if he didn't respect point 1.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Knee issues or not, I can understand someone dating this OP bringing a cane along.
> 
> I'd use it to:
> 1. Define the personal space required between him and me and,
> ...



They have sites called disableddating for people who use a cane


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> They have sites called disableddating for people who use a cane


Have you thought about a RealDoll?

I won't post a link because there's nudity on the website but essentially its a very attractive doll that you can have an intense conjugal relationship with. It won't talk back, it won't give you any confusing signs to interpret, it won't need you to walk it home and it won't ever reject you.

It will just lay there and do what you want.

Its very lifelike, its almost a real woman....just like you're almost a real man.

I'm not just being facetious here. You are literally the target market for these things.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Have you thought about a RealDoll?


I think he's more in the target audience for this.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Have you thought about a RealDoll?
> 
> I won't post a link because there's nudity on the website but essentially its a very attractive doll that you can have an intense conjugal relationship with. It won't talk back, it won't give you any confusing signs to interpret, it won't need you to walk it home and it won't ever reject you.
> 
> ...



Have you ever thought about cancelling your internet service?


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Have you ever thought about cancelling your internet service?


If I was using it for online dating and had your success rate, I'd probably be heavily considering it.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> I think he's more in the target audience for this.


omg, THAT IS AWESOME!

hahahahahahahahaahahahahaha...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> If I was using it for online dating and had your success rate, I'd probably be heavily considering it.


I would sleep good at night if you cancelled your internet service


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> If I walk you to the train,
> My ballsack has earned a drain...


This....tears are running down my face I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Have you ever thought about cancelling your internet service?


Have you?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> They have sites called disableddating for people who use a cane


Odd, I never needed to use any sites like that. Funny thing about disabled people dating... they are people. Who knew? Who know normal people can be disabled, too? Apparently, SMG didn't get that memo.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Only a FOOL goes out on a date during a rain storm


Only a fool says he will not go on a date during a rainstorm, ever. And, well, you did say that, so...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I would feel better if you cancelled your internet service


I would feel better if you cancelled yours.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I would sleep good at night if you cancelled your internet service


I think we ALL would sleep much better if you cancelled yours.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Odd, I never needed to use any sites like that. Funny thing about disabled people dating... they are people. Who knew? Who know normal people can be disabled, too? Apparently, SMG didn't get that memo.


Maybe a guy wants to meet a girl to roller skating with????????


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Only a fool says he will not go on a date during a rainstorm, ever. And, well, you did say that, so...


Yes go out on a nasty weather day with thunder and lightening and pouring rain to a date


SMH


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> I think we ALL would sleep much better if you cancelled yours.



Flirting with me again I see


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Flirting with me again I see


I flirt with men, not children. And by men, I mean my husband. Go to bed.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Yes go out on a nasty weather day with thunder and lightening and pouring rain to a date
> 
> 
> SMH


I would. It can be quite telling.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Smg15,
Hey I got a great idea, why don't you post us a link to your profile so we can help you improve your dating mechanics.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Smg15,
> Hey I got a great idea, why don't you post us a link to your profile so we can help you improve your dating mechanics.


Actually, I was thinking if I were ever to find myself back in the dating pool, I would request his profile so I know to avoid. You know, that whole cane problem he has...


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Actually, I was thinking if I were ever to find myself back in the dating pool, I would request his profile so I know to avoid. You know, that whole cane problem he has...


Just put "storms" as one of your likes.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Just put "storms" as one of your likes.


Oh, and no cuddles until the 20th date. And must know how to play Euchre.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

SMG15 said:


> Guy sends a woman a message and then he gets a reply back. Once I see a response I am assuming she likes my pic and wants to get to know to me. But it's a message saying........"Thanks"
> 
> Which means Thanks but no thanks
> 
> Why not just ignore my message and block me?


SMG 15 -
Couldn't you just send a cheeky reply back like "*You're Welcome*", or "*You're Welcome. I aim to please  *"

She'd either realize you were sarcastic, and block you as you so desperately wanted her to do..... or she'd maybe see that you have a sense of humor, and might have chatted to you more.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I was in Philly last night and it rained like crazy and was not in the 60's either. Was this an imaginary date?


I'm around green bay kristin
Just pointing out to SMG I walked her to her car, and it wasn't perfect weather.
I didn't even expect a hug.

I assume nothing was going to, did, or will happen next. I assume nothing, she has a life of her own, I have mine, and neither of us is going to throw our phones in the closet and waste an entire day of our lives pouting over an assumption.

You know what they say about assumptions? They make an ass out of you and me.

SMG your too uptite, and an as$hole, an up-titea$s-hole.

Chill the fux out, if a woman walks in with a Cain, you carry her **** to her fuxing car, or train station 8 blocks away, because you can. AND EXPECT NOTHING in return.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> There are plenty of women for hire out there that do any fetish you want, even with no sex. I don't think you only want a fetish girl or you would not be here.


I want one of those naked cleaning ladies to come over and fold laundry once a week! Then I wouldn't feel so eager to date either.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

gouge_away said:


> I'm around green bay kristin
> Just pointing out to SMG I walked her to her car, and it wasn't perfect weather.
> I didn't even expect a hug.
> 
> ...


Sorry @gouge-away I spaced and though you were SMG posting when I responded. He lives in Philly.

I'm glad your date went well, lol.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

smg15 said:


> maybe a guy wants to meet a girl to roller skating with????????


lmao!


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Have you thought about a RealDoll?
> 
> I won't post a link because there's nudity on the website but essentially its a very attractive doll that you can have an intense conjugal relationship with. It won't talk back, it won't give you any confusing signs to interpret, it won't need you to walk it home and it won't ever reject you.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait.

I could use one of those dolls. I could put it in my back seat and use the HOV lane.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Something about these people that have relationships with these dolls disturbs me, I think its the fact I feel sorry more for the doll that fvcks with my head a little bit.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

There is so much here.

Hmm... How would you dispose of one? I mean, toting away garbage bags of body parts might alert the neighbors?
I wonder what the resell market is like. EWWW.
Oh man I can only imagine trying to pass one those through customs. 
Women can now give up men altogether. 
"Kids! Never go into that closet ever!"
Japan adds robotics to the dolls. Add options like, "The Swirl".
"New model, now with movement activated sounds!"


Ahem. Seriously though. If we wait long enough, eventually these dolls will cheat on their owners. There will have be a totally new TAM for this kind of thing.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

CTPlay said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> I could use one of those dolls. I could put it in my back seat and use the HOV lane.



?The Most Interesting Man in the World? from beer ads rides in HOV lanes - The Washington Post


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

gouge_away said:


> Chill the fux out, if a woman walks in with a Cain, you carry her **** to her fuxing car, or train station 8 blocks away, because you can. AND EXPECT NOTHING in return.


Word...

After reading this dudes posts, I am now more convinced than ever that he is playing everyone here. I simply cannot fathom that a man could be so obtuse and clueless IRL.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

He is real, this has been going on for years on other message boards. Eventually he will leave for some other dating, marriage, message board and seek validation there.

I'm guessing SMG15, you have high functioning aspergers syndrome. Your lack of real life friends is why you cling to these boards. If you would just seek IC they can help you find lasting relationships. Your not the only aspie in the world, ****, I dated one and she was the most loyal person I've ever met! I wouldn't be be opposed to dating another.


----------

